# Greetings and, uh, errrr...



## meloncholia (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm a TD and sound designer from Normal, IL. I'm graduating from Illinois State U. this spring, and just kicking around until grad school. I'm currently working on a technical solutions site, and as I was checking to see if there was anything like it on the web. Hence I stumbled across ControlBooth. I like it and hope to add something of value to this community.

Matt J.


----------



## ship (Apr 15, 2004)

Welcome, and say Hi to Dan and John, much less Rosemary who knows who everybody is no matter how long it has been, from a fellow but long past student from there. Darn good program, what's the new theater like???


----------



## meloncholia (Apr 16, 2004)

Ah... the space. Its a real piece of work. The budget was the same as when they had planned it in the early 80's, and of course it turned into a selection of the lowest bidder. You get what you pay for I guess. Its alright, probably a little too big for our budgets, we're having a hard time filling the stage and still having it look good. Some of the choices that were made when designing the space were not thought out too well, lots of little things that make working there a pain in the ass. Overall its a good thing I guess, but it would have been better if the University went with quality, not quantity.

matt j


----------

